# New members



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It is always lovely to welcome new members to the forum and we love to hear your questions and points of view. 
Please do not join with the sole intention of trying to promote a company as this will just lead me to close and delete the thread.

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> It is always lovely to welcome new members to the forum and we love to hear your questions and points of view.
> Please do not join with the sole intention of trying to promote a company as this will just lead me to close and delete the thread.
> 
> Maiden


And it's so quiet these days, come and chat


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, I've arrived in Maadi, but don't have Internet access in my apartment. Somehow I have a landline phone but no copper wiring, which is essential for DSL.

This forum was very helpful in figuring out things prior to my arrival. Most of the posts are quite good. Thanks to all of you for imparting your knowledge on the neophytes!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

txlstewart said:


> Well, I've arrived in Maadi, but don't have Internet access in my apartment. Somehow I have a landline phone but no copper wiring, which is essential for DSL.
> 
> This forum was very helpful in figuring out things prior to my arrival. Most of the posts are quite good. Thanks to all of you for imparting your knowledge on the neophytes!




Welcome in Egypt as we say here and thank you for the encouraging words of thanks. I hope you are settling in well and enjoying Ramadan.

I had to do this post as we have had an influx of people/someone joining to try and promote a property and this just spoils things for everyone.

Maiden


----------



## yasminerr (Aug 18, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> Well, I've arrived in Maadi, but don't have Internet access in my apartment. Somehow I have a landline phone but no copper wiring, which is essential for DSL.
> 
> This forum was very helpful in figuring out things prior to my arrival. Most of the posts are quite good. Thanks to all of you for imparting your knowledge on the neophytes!


welcome to Egypt and welcome to maadi i hope you find it good for you.


----------



## stereomike (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello to all at ExpatForums!

I am moving to Cairo in 3 weeks and I have consistently found that this is the place I am pointed to when I search for information prior to moving. I am very excited about coming over and would like to thank the community for providing such a great resource.

Mike


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

stereomike said:


> Hello to all at ExpatForums!
> 
> I am moving to Cairo in 3 weeks and I have consistently found that this is the place I am pointed to when I search for information prior to moving. I am very excited about coming over and would like to thank the community for providing such a great resource.
> 
> Mike




Hi Mike and welcome to the forum.

I am glad we have helped you out and if you have any questions please do ask.
Good luck on your new life here in Cairo

Maiden


----------



## asma begum mirza (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello to all at ExpatForums!
we r an elderly, racially mixed couple, we hav been looking 4 a secure, tolerent/moderate place with good medical facilities to retire to, this combination seems to exist in cairo as most of u dont seem to hav any serious issued bothering u there. 
I hav been reading the interaction between the members of the forum and am very impressed with the information provided with complete sincerety. The moderators r doing a woderful job of keeping the forum from becoming some thing else.
we will be comming to cairo next week, all the questions i had hav been answered in this forum. Thanku very much, God bless,
asma


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

asma begum mirza said:


> Hello to all at ExpatForums!
> we r an elderly, racially mixed couple, we hav been looking 4 a secure, tolerent/moderate place with good medical facilities to retire to, this combination seems to exist in cairo as most of u dont seem to hav any serious issued bothering u there.
> I hav been reading the interaction between the members of the forum and am very impressed with the information provided with complete sincerety. The moderators r doing a woderful job of keeping the forum from becoming some thing else.
> we will be comming to cairo next week, all the questions i had hav been answered in this forum. Thanku very much, God bless,
> asma


Thank you for your kind words.

I hope you have a lovely time in Cairo next week. You should also consider the Red Sea areas for retirement. Many non-Egyptian have been buying in Hurgada & Sharm setting up for later retirement, the pace of life is much more relaxed than the cities and the areas generally cleaner. Admittedly the medical facilities are not as good, but they are not bad either.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Sam that's a very good recommendation, the Red Sea is a wondeful place to retire to. It's also warmer in winter than Cairo and cooler in summer. The new hospitals are excellent, especially El Gouna hospital, and the general pace of life is more relaxed. Try it and see.
Helen


----------



## robotizing (Aug 24, 2010)

I am a new member as well, just graduated from college and will be studying Arabic in Maadi!

I've posted a few questions here and there, although I asked if anyone had a room in Maadi for rent and the post got moved and I cannot access it. Where did it go?


----------



## asma begum mirza (Aug 21, 2010)

hi, thanks we will most certainly try the place, i hav cheched it up at the internet and it does look as lovely as u said, i saw the postwhere Sam mentioned how to buy property, i am really grateful, i feel so blessed to hav all this information reaidly available,
tks once again,
asma


----------

